# Gtp [sorong type]



## westernrocky (Oct 9, 2008)

This female has just shed and just eaten a small rat, she is 22mths old.....wr


----------



## miley_take (Oct 9, 2008)

she's absolutely stunning!


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 9, 2008)

the blue looks great


----------



## Emzie (Oct 9, 2008)

oh wow what a beautifull gtp

i want one


----------



## jasontini (Oct 9, 2008)

Wooooow........


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 9, 2008)

awsome! did all from her clutc have the blue? or only her?


----------



## jaih (Oct 9, 2008)

Awsome.


----------



## westernrocky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Srong gtps*

Most [pure] form sorong gtps are charactised by the blue dorsal marking, but un fortunately [imo] there aren't many pure ones around...wr


----------



## chrisso81 (Oct 9, 2008)

mmmm....delicious! Love the blue dorsal patterning, and that shade of green is awesome!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed,approx what length,she is awesome.....


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 9, 2008)

are these 'sorong' GTP's pure aust lines?? or are they imports 

i must say i love the blue but have not seen this before in australia


----------



## Camo (Oct 9, 2008)

That is one of the best that i have seen. I love the blue in her.


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Oct 9, 2008)

AWESOME Gtp , she's a RIPPER ! 

Oh i want 1 also :s

The price is HUGE tho !

Heard & been told good & hmm a harder snake to keep :s

I don't have a snake, but want to get 1 at some stage.

Like the Olive python, they good to start off with ?

Westernrocky, let me know if she has eggs at any stage lol


----------



## Camo (Oct 9, 2008)

Mz-Froggy said:


> Like the Olive python, they good to start off with ?



I dont think the olive python is a good python to start off with due to thier size and feeding response.


----------



## bump73 (Oct 9, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> are these 'sorong' GTP's pure aust lines?? or are they imports
> 
> i must say i love the blue but have not seen this before in australia


 

Sorong is up near indonesia..

Ben


----------



## shane14 (Oct 9, 2008)

making me jealous


----------



## swampie (Oct 9, 2008)

She's coming along nicely westrocky, love the blue dorsal pattern.


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 9, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Sorong is up near indonesia..
> 
> Ben



cheerz for that was wondering where it was lol


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Oct 9, 2008)

She is so beautiful, you must a very proud owner!!


----------



## chrisso81 (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone planning on aquiring offspring from this particularly gorgeous gtp may have to fork out for an air fare and do the old 'trouser snake trick' as I believe Westernrocky may be in America? Don't quote me on that though.....I may be confusing him with some other international members!


----------



## No-two (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm certain he's in Australia, he has womas from people on this site


----------



## westernrocky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Sorong gtp*

NO l am not in the USA l am here in QUEENSLAND at least the last time l looked l was "SWAMPIE" on this site can vouch for me ....WR


----------



## ben1200 (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome looking python very jealous do you have a suitable mate for her in the future


----------



## westernrocky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Sorong [gtp] mate*

yes l have a male [unrelated] almost identical....WR


----------



## Jason2 (Oct 9, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> are these 'sorong' GTP's pure aust lines?? or are they imports
> 
> i must say i love the blue but have not seen this before in australia



My understanding is that the grandparents were wild caught from Sorong and were bred in Europe.
The parents were brought to Australia and declared under the NSW amnesty about 8 or so years ago, so I guess they might be a pure line.


----------



## chrisso81 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, I'm easily confused....


----------



## Riley (Oct 9, 2008)

shes awesome! gotta love gtps!


----------



## callith (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW, Thats STUNNING!!!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 9, 2008)

chrisso81 said:


> Sorry, I'm easily confused....



basically the parents to this beauty were brought to aus before it was illegal to do so, because they were already here they were declared legal to stay. 

So wouldn't there be a good chance this is one of/if not the only pure sorong GTP line in aus?

I'm keen, lol. Just need the cash... love the blue markings. Was this one a yellow juvie?

Stunning snake!


----------



## westernrocky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Sorong gtp*

here she is as a juvie....WR...PS disasterpiece7.0 u r deadright in what you said....WR


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Oct 10, 2008)

Very cool WR! I wasn't aware of any locality GTPs in OZ, besides the Iron Range animals. Do you have any lineage info on your similar looking male? You would be in a great position if your male was also a true Sorong. Nice project!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2008)

Shes gorgeous, is she levitating in that pic? lol.


----------



## chrisso81 (Oct 10, 2008)

So with stunners like these around why the hoo ha over natives at the moment?

PS: Got any pics of the colour change WR?


----------



## Camo (Oct 10, 2008)

She look great as a juvie as well mate. Top python.


----------



## beach (Oct 19, 2008)

*gtp's*

I really love the blue dorsal stripe on sorong gtp's and I am glad to see someone is keeping locale specific gtps pure

beach


----------

